# Betta Flare Photo Contest 2 -- The Poll



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

You can vote until June 28. Here is the URL for the original thread, where the entries are posted: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=161057

Enjoy! :-D


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Bump*

Don't want this to get lost!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Can't believe there's only three days left to vote. All the entries look great!


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Trying to vote.*

how do we vote?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

The voting ended already.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*congratulations rmarkham**!!* :-D


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

